# Import taxes



## Clockie (8 Feb 2013)

I have just come back form the Royal Mail delivery office. I placed an order in America for some blades. I had to pay £5.32 VAT £8.00 handling charge. I was not happy with this. On my return I checked the HMRC website and as far as I can tell the payments are waived if the duy due is less than £9.00.
I have just written to the King's men applying for a refund. The post office refund must be done separately.

The interesting bit is that it would appear (from politely chatting) that there is an increase in customs activity. I suppose it's screwing for the last penny. 

We'll shall see.


----------



## stevebuk (8 Feb 2013)

i think it also depends on the price of your order, if its under a certain amount there is no charge, i order from mike in small quantities but often..


----------



## marcros (8 Feb 2013)

it isnt a lot of value before it becomes liable either iirc, only about ten pounds.


----------



## JakeS (9 Feb 2013)

My understanding is this:
- It's true that import duty is waived if the duty owed is less than a few quid, which amounts to a total value over £100 IIRC... but that's import duty, not VAT.
- You don't pay any VAT on merchandise with total value under - IIRC - £15; or gifts with total value under £25.
- Over that, you pay VAT on the value of the goods _and also postage and packing_.
- The handling fee is legalised extortion, should be banned, and retribution visited upon those responsible, etc.

Often I've had VAT charged on things which should be zero-rated for VAT, such as books. It's worth complaining, but in my experience they make it difficult for you. I've been told before that the handling fee is non-refundable even if the VAT was applied in error!


----------



## Chippygeoff (9 Feb 2013)

I think its disgusting. I know for a fact that customs pick packages at random and the customer is charged for this, customs have to re-seal the package and sometimes even replace the packaging and I believe this is where the so called handling charge comes in. I have had blades and other items come from America for years now and I am fortunate that I have never had to pay any extra but I suppose there will always be a first time. I think somewhere in some remote government building there is a body of people whose sole job is to come up with ways in which to extort more money from the working class man, we have seen huge increases in fuel and food, everything is going up all the time, businesses are being forced to close down and everywhere we look there are cut backs in staff and services.

Glad I got that off my chest.


----------



## Hutzul (9 Feb 2013)

Chippygeoff":65f836ab said:


> I think its disgusting. I know for a fact that customs pick packages at random and the customer is charged for this, customs have to re-seal the package and sometimes even replace the packaging and I believe this is where the so called handling charge comes in. I have had blades and other items come from America for years now and I am fortunate that I have never had to pay any extra but I suppose there will always be a first time. I think somewhere in some remote government building there is a body of people whose sole job is to come up with ways in which to extort more money from the working class man, we have seen huge increases in fuel and food, everything is going up all the time, businesses are being forced to close down and everywhere we look there are cut backs in staff and services.
> 
> Glad I got that off my chest.



I totally agree with you Chippygeoff =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Waka (9 Feb 2013)

With the increasing possibility of paying import taxes, does it still make it worth buying blades from the USA. I guess what I'm asking I s, are the blades that much more superior than what you can get in the UK?
The only blades I've used are the ones that came with my Hegner.


----------



## boysie39 (9 Feb 2013)

Somewhere I have read that the people who make the blades for Hegner also make the Flying Dutchman blades that we get from Mike in USA .Niqua NRG blades they are called ,but somehow I can't see the Germans giving credit to another country (Holland) for a top class product they make.Or is it really Flying Deutchman that got lost in the translation . :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Tinbasher (9 Feb 2013)

I don't mind paying my taxes when they are properly charged but I too have had vat on disability related equipment and books.

What I do object to is the outrageous "handling" charge levied by the post office.


----------



## Mike M (9 Feb 2013)

Like Steve is saying, it depends how heavy the order is.
If it is over 3.6 ounces and thicker as 1/4" it has to go through customes.
Orders up to 12 dozen will not have to go through customs.
I have many satisfied custumers in the UK.
Mike


----------



## JakeS (10 Feb 2013)

Chippygeoff":2qum2flo said:


> I think its disgusting. I know for a fact that customs pick packages at random and the customer is charged for this, customs have to re-seal the package and sometimes even replace the packaging and I believe this is where the so called handling charge comes in.



I think the handling charge is disgusting too, but it's actually the post office or the courier that levies it (which makes it even more disgusting, since they've already been paid by someone else to send the package).
Customs may open packages at random to check the contents are what thet say they are, but they don't charge for that to the best of my knowledge; the handling fee is charged because the courier/post office lends you money to pay the VAT/import duty, and charges you for the privilege. At a rate even black-market loan sharks would blush at!

(And it may be different in the US, but I'm pretty sure UK customs decides whether or not to charge VAT or duty on a package based on the customs declaration stating what's in it and how much it's worth, not weight or size. I've been charged import VAT on single CDs in card slipcases before!)


----------



## Geoffrey (11 Feb 2013)

Hi i to have been stung by this one i now buy from Dragon scroll saw blades on Flebay he has all the usa ones and is willing to discount for bulk.
i have no connection with dragon blades and pass this on to help others and the postage is free.

Geoff

Mods if this post breaks any rules then please remove it.


----------



## boysie39 (12 Feb 2013)

Mike M":1zy76u2w said:


> Like Steve is saying, it depends how heavy the order is.
> If it is over 3.6 ounces and thicker as 1/4" it has to go through customes.
> Orders up to 12 dozen will not have to go through customs.
> I have many satisfied custumers in the UK.
> Mike



And in Ireland Mike , I have had a couple of orders from Mike and had no problems ,and believe me if they can squeeze you over here they will .


----------



## marcros (12 Feb 2013)

are there similar import taxes in Ireland Boysie- I send a few bits over to customers and have to confess that I have never really thought about it.


----------



## JakeS (12 Feb 2013)

marcros":1iff0bo7 said:


> are there similar import taxes in Ireland Boysie- I send a few bits over to customers and have to confess that I have never really thought about it.



Sending stuff from the UK to the RoI shouldn't incur import duties because both countries are in the EU customs bloc for free intra- European trade.

Although I seem to recall something about VAT arrangements between EU countries that you should probably make yourself aware of if you approach the threshold for that.


----------



## marcros (12 Feb 2013)

of course, it is eu to eu!! I had forgotten that in a moment of madness.

The VAT is easy enough for me because most of my EU customers are not registered so they have to pay the UK VAT. Those that are I dont have to charge it to if they provide a valid VAT number- they account for it themselves on their return and I make a note on my return.


----------



## boysie39 (12 Feb 2013)

I think the phrase *don't rock the boat * is best said in my case , :lol: :lol: I must add I was -am- a great believer in the saying :roll: :roll:


----------

